# Quick Heal deleting activators



## sanju_nlp81 (Aug 19, 2013)

Hello everyone,

               I have a collection of software's with activators and keygens in my hdd. I had Kaspersky Internet Security installed and all the files were intact. Few days back It got expired so I purchased Quick Heal Total Security and after installation it deleted all activators and keygens detecting them as virus (which actually are). Although the files are there in quarantine and I can restore them but after restoring they again get deleted.

               These are collected by me in course of a long time and I don't want to lose them. 

               My question is how can I make all the files in my computer trusted. Plz help.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 19, 2013)

Well they are flagged as virus so its normal. If you want to keep them just add them to the exception list.


----------



## sanju_nlp81 (Aug 19, 2013)

> Well they are flagged as virus so its normal. If you want to keep them just add them to the exception list.



To add to exception list files should be there in original position but as I told you they have been already deleted and are now at quarantine.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 19, 2013)

Well shut down real protection and then move them back to original location and then add them in exception list. That is that files haven't been altered by AV yet because usually files coming out from Quarantine zone don't run.


----------



## meetdilip (Aug 19, 2013)

You can restore from quarantine and add to trusted list, I think.


----------



## sanju_nlp81 (Aug 20, 2013)

> Well shut down real protection and then move them back to original location and then add them in exception list. That is that files haven't been altered by AV yet because usually files coming out from Quarantine zone don't run. *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/smilies/icon_neutral.gif



I disabled the virus protection then restored the files from quarantine and then added all the drives to exception list. So, now the files are there but a few have become useless. 

8-10 saal ki jama punji ye Quick Heal le udda 

Thanks for all your support.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 20, 2013)

did you check restored file extension is still same(.exe)?some AV change extension to prevent running them when adding to quarantine.btw in future safely store your infected files in password protected zip/rar files to prevent their detection by AVs & quickheal is a waste of money.if you are going to spend money on AV by not using good free ones like avira,avast etc then at least spend it on good ones like kaspersky/bitdefender/norton.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 21, 2013)

sanju_nlp81 said:


> I disabled the virus protection then restored the files from quarantine and then added all the drives to exception list. So, now the files are there but a few have become useless.
> 
> 8-10 saal ki jama punji ye Quick Heal le udda
> 
> Thanks for all your support.



Yeah **** happens with AVs.


----------



## Reloaded (Aug 22, 2013)

Put all the activat*** in a folder and password protect it. problem solved

* use winrar to add the password


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 23, 2013)

@OP: activator, keygens are always considered as virus/worms etc by AV
and discussing this in TDF is not allowed coz they support piracy 

@others: don't provide help for piracy related things in this forum


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 23, 2013)

^^not correct.some AVs like norton consider every such software as bad while some AVs like kaspersky/avast etc have relaxed criterion & will detect them as threat only if they are actually harmful.


----------



## Amey408 (Aug 23, 2013)

Yaa it’s normal every Anti-Virus program do the same so justkeep cracks in .zip or .rar file with password protection so anti-virus can’t delete them.

But I have a Question here it is ok to talk crack or illegalsoftware in this forum.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 23, 2013)

Amey408 said:


> Yaa it’s normal every Anti-Virus program do the same so justkeep cracks in .zip or .rar file with password protection so anti-virus can’t delete them.
> 
> But I have a Question here it is ok to talk crack or illegalsoftware in this forum.



No. As long as you are not promoting piracy and sharing links of / posting pirated stuff it's fine.

In this case, @OP is asking about an AV deleting his Activators. So we were allowing this.

Anyway, I guess @OP got his answer and the bottom line is Cracks, Keygens, Activators etc. can contain virus which can affect PC. So it's AV's task to delete them. @OP should considering buying the softwares if it's really important to him.

Closing.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 23, 2013)

it is not ok to talk about piracy/crack/illegal software on any legal site.*i am assuming you want to keep such files for testing purpose & don't mean to actually use them for piracy* but if not then there is no need to continue here.


----------



## Skud (Aug 23, 2013)

Amey408 said:


> Yaa it’s normal every Anti-Virus program do the same so justkeep cracks in .zip or .rar file with password protection so anti-virus can’t delete them.
> 
> But I have a Question here it is ok to talk crack or illegalsoftware in this forum.




No it's not OK. Most of the AV software will detect activators, keygens etc. as trojan/virus etc and will quarantine them. Your only option is to whitelist the files/folderr or the variant of virus.

Closing.


----------

